# Recent Abstract on Hypnotherapy



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They looked at people who had been unsucessful at finding treatment for IBS that worked.see: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum10/HTML/000330.html ------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

JeanG


----------

